# Where is the fuse for the secondary air pump



## JD2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

My 2.5 Beetle has the CEL for the P0401 code. In examining the car, it appears my air pump is not turning on as I do no hear it run at start up. I cannot find the fuse or relay for the pump. can anyone tell me where to look.


----------



## JD2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

60 views so far and no one knows the answer to my question?

I have a fuse panel in the interior of the car, and looking at the fuse map it doesn't appear any of these fuses are for the Secondary Air Pump. On top of the battery (under the hood) is another fuse panel which I have no idea of what each fuse goes to, but they all appear good. Is there anywhere else I should be looking?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

give me you vin and i will post it when i get to work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

JD2013 said:


> My 2.5 Beetle has the CEL for the P0401 code. In examining the car, it appears my air pump is not turning on as I do no hear it run at start up. I cannot find the fuse or relay for the pump. can anyone tell me where to look.


I was looking up the code and I got "Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Insufficient Detected".


----------

